# Long time lurker



## frogvalley (Dec 31, 2006)

I've been lurking and reading thousands of posts over the last few years. Naturally I've learned tons and will continue to learn in the future. My experiences with sailing are about to seriously expand, I have recently inherited an Allied Princess 36. My father left this to me and I have spent the winter doing all the things that need doing. Well most anyway. My other boat is a small Nordica 16, a lovely little day sailor and before that was an evil Venture 25. 

As you can see I've made quite the leap. This boat will allow me to do what I have always wanted to do but could not due to limitations of my boat. That of course is blue water sailing. 

I have a bit of a plan over the next few years. Upgrade my sailing skills on the Chesapeake to more familiarize myself with this ketch, then move outwards and south towards warmer climes. 

If anyone has any input for me as to how best to achieve this plan, please chime in.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Mark welcome to Sailnet! There's a ASP36 in my YC Interesting boat. looks very seaworthy and spacious.


----------



## frogvalley (Dec 31, 2006)

Very stable, very comfortable to live on. I plan to live on her during the summer.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome!

I sailed aboard an Allied Princess 36 for a day. Nice boats. Does yours have the worm gear for the steering? It took me a while to get used to that, but by the end of the day I had the hang of it.

Enjoy the boat!


----------



## frogvalley (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes, the worm gear and the unusual position of the wheel take some getting used to. Of course they are so overbuilt that its difficult for anything to go wrong. They are very sturdy.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I've only been on your boat's smaller cousin, a 32' Allied Seawind ketch. In NY Harbor we hove to with only jib and jigger and had lunch. 
The fellow that bought her sailed her from NY down to the Keys single handed where he sold her. I liked the boat but but the owner claimed he wanted a boat that would point higher and sail faster. I'm not sure if the bigger Allied Princess shares the same sailing characteristics. Great boat for going downwind though and the ketch rig offers more sail combinations then a standard sloop.
Your metal working skills should come in very handy.
Welcome.


----------



## frogvalley (Dec 31, 2006)

Well known pig to windward. Totally seaworthy, very stable and comfortable, but NOT a fast boat.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

frogvalley said:


> Well known pig to windward. Totally seaworthy, very stable and comfortable, but NOT a fast boat.


Very refreshing, blunt honesty! 
I happen to be a fan of the older classic plastic boats myself. My Tartan 27' from 1967 may point a bit higher with it's sloop rig and center board but it is no racehorse either with her full keel. We race it just the same and have done well.
The idea of 'stable and comfortable' sounds good to me.

Do you have a website for your sculptures? Never mind, I found the link off your profile.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

frogvalley said:


> Well known pig to windward. Totally seaworthy, very stable and comfortable, but NOT a fast boat.


Dude - your avvy rocks. It looks like you're carved out of Greek pumice. Nice photography. But you need some cracked glasses to give it that certain joie de vivre.

Now, as for fast boats....have you heard about the Pogo 10.5? (Inside joke)

Welcome to SN (after 5 years).


----------



## randyrhines (Jun 5, 2010)

I too started sailing a Nordica 16 , fine boat, then a Chrysler 18', Wayfarer 16', A catalina 27' for 7 years , totaly rebuilt her. And now made the purchase a classic Allied Princess 36' ketch of 1973 vintage, surveyed in excellent shape, under powered Westerbeke 25, but thats fine , Its a sailboat, we cruise Lake Huron, Port Elgin Ontario to the North Channel and Georgian bay, Great forum thanks everyone for sharing!


----------

